# Issue with Rossi 357 Rifle



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

At the range yesterday with the short Rossi. Was drawn to it by its stocky size and able to use same rounds as my 357 GP100.

First rounds normal, then after reload on cocking it suddenly fired, did this again!

After last round expels noticed hammer was left in a cocked position. So pulled it back and released it to resting position.

From then on fired normal. That is long as I reset the hammer on final round.

Going to have it checked today at local gun shop!

This is a relatively less expensive item. With an imperfect cocking motion rounds can stick on you, as happened a few times. Recall is a fix for this, perhaps worthwhile to consider.

Even with some imperfections at the moment, is definitely a treat at the range. 

Be careful, keep things pointed down range!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm having a little bit of a time following what exactly is happening? While cycling a new cartridge the hammer drops unitentionally and fires the rifle? After you cycle the last round the hammer is in the fully cocked position?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, just for the record, Rossi guns are made by Taurus.

Please let us know what the problem turns out to be.

I believe that the Winchester version was designed without a trigger-disconnector. Maybe the Rossi version has a disconnector, and it's malfunctioning. Or maybe the lever, as you close it, is causing the trigger to move, releasing the hammer and firing the round.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, just for the record, Rossi guns are made by Taurus.


Mmm, that may explain it? I know Taurus has made the RSS(rapid shakefire system) incorporated in some of their 24/7's


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

The local shop was unable to have it fire by just cocking. I found another party (gun smith) that will check it out. He mentioned they are a kind of luck on the draw of getting a decent one.

Have enjoyed it so far other then premature fire by simply cocking.

The hammer is left drawn back on releasing last round, but likely something else going on here. 

Trigger pull isn't strong, tho yet to measure feels like well under 5 lb pull. 

Till figured out local shop suggested to leave safety on


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Releasing the last round" is confusing.
Do you mean that after pulling the gun's trigger and thus firing the last round, the hammer returns to full-cock all by itself?

Normally, in any lever gun, when you have ejected the last fired cartridge, the movement of the bolt which accomplished ejection will have cocked the hammer.

Try this (with an _empty_ gun): Lever the bolt opened and then closed. Set the safety (wherever it is). Now, pull the trigger, hard. (_The hammer should not drop._) Now, without touching anything else, push the safety off. (_The hammer should not drop._) In either case, does the hammer drop?

When you thumb-cock the gun, is any part of any finger on the trigger? Is any part of either hand pressing, particularly upwards, on the lever?
There is supposed to be a gimmick within the mechanism that prevents the trigger from dropping the hammer, unless the lever is being held fully closed. That gimmick may be malfunctioning, perhaps such that closing the lever drops the hammer.
Try this (with an _empty_ gun): Safety off. Operate the lever forward and back, but not strongly or violently. When the lever is almost back in place, jam it home, hard, without touching the trigger with any part of your hand. Does the hammer drop?


----------

